# Reel Refinishing



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm looking at refinishing some reels and I'm wondering what the consensus is for best finish. I'm looking at Cerakote right now. Powder coating is out. I haven't ruled out trying to anodized at home, but for the moment let's just discuss sprayable products.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Am interested to hear the answer as well. Thanks


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I too am very interested in this. I have two of the new Penn 706Zs and they are about the plainest (ugliest) reels I have ever seen. I'd have to get metal sideplates for them if I did refinish them.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm refinishing a 706 and 550ss with rustoleum auto etching primer and autopaint. Let the primer cure several days and the stuff is pretty hard paint just as the primer right now. Have to wait for the weather though, it's been to cold lately to be painting.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I've heard good things on the Cerakote on other forums. Pompano Joe has had a gun refinisher do some reels but I believe it's expensive. However it works better than other ways.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw where one guy removed all the paint from a 706 or one of those and sanded it down to white, shiny metal. He then clear coated it. Looked pretty darn cool.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I've heard good things on the Cerakote on other forums. Pompano Joe has had a gun refinisher do some reels but I believe it's expensive. However it works better than other ways.


I thought Mullet Hunter does Cerakote. Maybe he has done some reels?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Joe did this 700 for me a while back with duracoat and I have to say, I think the finish is more durable than what comes on the reels to begin with.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/every-now-then-161082/


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Saw where one guy removed all the paint from a 706 or one of those and sanded it down to white, shiny metal. He then clear coated it. Looked pretty darn cool.


I did that with the side plate on a 704 problem was the clear would chip off and it would corrode pretty fast.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Duracoat Ive had a 12/0 and a 706z done by squidder (who's on this forum) with it and it comes out fantastic


----------

